
Why Your Links Need a Hover Effect - antimid
http://uxmovement.com/buttons/why-your-links-need-a-hover-effect/
======
DrScump
Your links need to NOT have a hover effect if they interfere with the ability
to see (or _click on_ ) underlying content. Stubhub is horrendously bad in
this respect -- in their zeal to hover a (meaningless) average price for a
section at you, they make it impossible to click on that section.

